# Can I have a glass of.Wine?!



## Christie1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi all, 

I am on busererlin and taking progynova. My transfer should be next week. 

I am being very healthy and have not drunk anything for ages but I fancy a glass of wine just to relax! 

What are you guys doing? What have you been told about the odd glass? 

Thanks in advance. 

Tina


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

I personally wouldn't do it, u go through so much money, effort and emotions I just don't think it's worth it. Alcohol in any circumstances interferes with your hormones so for me it's just a no no (and I love a drink) xxx


----------



## welshweasel (May 8, 2015)

Entirely up to you. I didn't drink during stims but then had a few drinks between ec and et. After et I acted as if I were pregnant and have continued having the occasional small glass of wine throughout pregnancy. If it hadn't have worked, I wouldn't have blamed it on my very moderate alcohol consumption. But if you're the sort of person that might, then I'd give it a miss.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I wouldn't either. It's 100% personal preference but the way I work when I'm cycling is this; don't do anything you would regret afterwards if the worst happened. Don't do anything you'll blame yourself for. If you'd think 'was it that glass of wine?', don't have one. I love a glass of wine but it wasn't worth it for me. (But my clinic would say 1-2 units is still ok.)


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

One glass of wine won't make any difference at all.  Enjoy it for gods sake!

I had a couple of glasses of wine a week, right up until a few days before egg collection and both my fresh cycles resulted in pregnancies.

X


----------



## Ms G (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi.

I'm with Welshweasel. Personally I don't think a small glass is going to have an impact either way. However, if you think it will play on your mind then don't do it.  I have my FET planned for sat and I had a drink last week as it was my birthday. Only a small glass mind you! But if things don't work out, I don't believe that is the reason why.


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

If transfer hasn't happened then of course you can!! 

But if it's gonna mess with your head and you think you'll regret it then don't. Don't do anything you'd end up regretting but A transfer isn't going to work because you had a glass of wine! 

My friend didn't find out she was pregnant till she was 5 weeks and went on a boozy girl holiday a week before she found out! 

My clinic even say 5 units a week is fine up until transfer!


----------



## Caprily (Nov 23, 2014)

I didn't touch a drop for my fresh cycle (BFN) but had the odd glass here and there during my FET.  Nothing after ET though.
My theory was that I didn't need to stim for FET (plus I kept the FET secret so didn't want people suspecting) and my FET was a BFP.

Obviously wouldn't recommend getting drunk or anything but I genuinely think a glass of wine will do no harm whatsoever during this point in your treatment.

Good luck !


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Personally, i would! Its only a glass and if it is going to help you relax, what harm will it do.

I had 2 glasses of wine on my 1st day of stims and it didnt affect anything, in fact, it was my best cycle yet (other that the OHSS which hs nothing to do with alcohol)

But like the other ladies have said, if its something you may regret, then probably not best too.

X


----------



## Christie1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

Thank you all for replying. It's interesting reading everyone's views and hearing the advice you have been given. My doctor did say I could have some wine but I know all clinics and peoples situations are different. Transfer is going further back because my lining isn't thick enough! I'm now on tablets and patches and have stopped injections. 

I hope that you are all doing well xx


----------



## prettysmiles2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi ladies. I'm in the middle of fet prep. I had a glass of wine last week because I really just fancied one!!! Decided that the psychological benefits definitely outweighed the physiological side effects!


----------



## HayleyAvery1981 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi
As to me I wouldn't do it! Think about chemicals which your child will get? 
I can't see that it's so hard to stay away from alcohol! for the best of the child!
Some women are desperate to get pregnant and when i see comment like this i just don't understand


----------



## Caprily (Nov 23, 2014)

Christie was only asking about one glass of wine, not to go on a bender  
And it is a perfectly reasonable question to ask as cycles can be long and draining and we sometimes want to 'normalise' the process as much as possible and be our normal selves where we can.
i don't think a question about alcohol in any way correlates with how desperate we all are for a child
X


----------



## prettysmiles2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing. Hayley we're all desperate for a child. Every single one of us.


----------



## Jenso (Jan 15, 2013)

My clinic even recommends a glass of red wine so I wouldn't  worry about it at all!


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

It doesn't correlate with how desperate we all are for a child, no, but I do question why alcohol is so ingrained in people's lives and so important to them that they can't abstain for what is a short period of time in their lives. I know it's a way to relax but aren't there other, healthier ways?

One glass of wine isn't going to ruin a cycle - probably. For me, "probably" wasn't good enough. I stopped all alcohol three months *before* cycling, and I've done the same for this upcoming cycle as well. It doesn't mean I want children any more than anyone else, but it does mean I can safely say it can't possibly have affected my outcome either way. I've battled with it, I've come home from work after a horrible day wanting a glass of wine - I'm human! - but it's not as important to me as this, so I've abstained. I think if you have to ask if it's ok, your head is telling you that you probably shouldn't be doing it.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hayley,

I think you have misread the post.  She isn't pregnant yet, so no harm would be done to any future baby.  Obviously alcohol is to be avoided totally when you are pregnant.

Again, it is a personal choice and although I had the odd glass of wine, I do agree that if you are asking the question and having doubts, then perhaps avoidance is for the best.

X


----------



## Christie1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi All, 

I'm not pregnant/wasn't pregnant at time of post.

As it was I didn't have any wine. It's not ingrained in my mind that I can't live without a drink! Even the Doctor said it was ok. I just wondered what others were doing, at that moment I fancied one!

My lining didn't thicken, so this cycle has been abandoned, so feeling a bit gutted. I probably would have wondered if it was the drink if I'd had one in the same way as I'm wondering about everything from how much water I've had to how much stress at work. 

Thank you for your responses and I wish you all the best xx


----------



## sarahlilly76 (Jul 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Christie. And thanks for putting this question out there. 

I have had the odd glass too. I think that people become micro about Al this. You could ask lots of questions about chemicals on food, things that we have around us all the time. 
Everyone does what is right for them x


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Christie


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry to but in but I needed to share this!!

I love my wine but 3 months before my 5th ivf I stopped drinking ate healthy didn't stand near anyone that smoked didn't eat prawns ect ect went overboard!!!!
Got pregnant and carried on with my new routine except maybe worse as I had a little person to protect, perfect pregnancy and bang 37 was out of blue, emergency sec and baby girl was born very poorly, given last rights and spent 3 months in intensive care!!! 

Her Aunty then of course got pregnant naturally and done all the opposite to the above and drank her brains out and give birth to a very healthy and on time 8lb baby girl...

So we never can tell, people get drunk and pregnant naturally all the time probably much to our envy but you can't label one glass or bottle for that fact as a bad idea!!! You do what feels right for you xx
Best of luck xxx


----------

